# Didn't know Rheem used to make boot washers



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

This was in a big old house in the Peoples Republic of Cambridge


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That's the first time I've seen Rheem china, but then again those boot washers aren't very popular down here in Texas :no:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey that's not for you boots.....ooooooh I see what you did there.:laughing:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

You learn something every day


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I love the faded logo


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That's the first time I've seen Rheem china, but then again those boot washers aren't very popular down here in Texas :no:


I have seen many of them in east texas, I guess when people made it big in the oil boom they just had to have one.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw a Rheem toilet in Pt. Charlotte once.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> I saw a Rheem toilet in Pt. Charlotte once.


Where at?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rheem was a big player in commercial china in the early nineteen hundreds in the northern states, they also supplied china in color for residential use, but they were never a major player in plumbing fixtures because they did not offer cast iron.

Rheem spun off the pottery end in the late forties, I've never researched it to verify it, but it is believed it evolved into Universal Rundle, another company that could not be a major player in the industry because they did not offer cast iron fixtures.

Rheem offered colors like Lilac and Turquoise, it's not uncommon to find bathrooms in Chicago's Beverly neighborhood that still have these fixtures in use, as people like to keep their mansions period to the build date.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Where at?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Do you want the address?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Do you want the address?


Lmao, Na just wondering in what part of pt.charlotte

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a customer with 2 rheem one piece toilets and she will not change them. Pain in the @ss for parts


----------

